# Smashing Setup Suggestions



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Im still searching for a powerful set, ammo and style that works for me. Double bands have always given me trouble Idk if I just havent played with them enough. Single tapers are fast but still only kill rabbits outright ar medium distance in my experience. Looking to be able to body shot squirrels from 30-40 feet consistently and kill them on the spot or real close to it.

What are you guys doing & how are you going about it? Stalking or walking? Instinctive or aimed? Pocket Predator or OPFS? Marbles, Rocks, hex nuts or leads sinkers!?

How do you use your critter gitter? 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Speed and distance accuracy... I'd lean towards lead - but suspect steel would be better in this case 9.5-10mm and I like tubes so I'd use 1842 or 1745 pseudo (1/3) tapers. Of my frames I'd probably use my Tibetan Antelope or Wasp Deltawing for hunting.

Mikmak Warrior's setup seemed to serve him well. SS Scout with flats - he was consistently hammering headshots at distance on pigeons and squirrels - far as I know with 9.5mm steel.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Speed and distance accuracy... I'd lean towards lead - but suspect steel would be better in this case 9.5-10mm and I like tubes so I'd use 1842 or 1745 pseudo (1/3) tapers. Of my frames I'd probably use my Tibetan Antelope or Wasp Deltawing for hunting.
> 
> Mikmak Warrior's setup seemed to serve him well. SS Scout with flats - he was consistently hammering headshots at distance on pigeons and squirrels - far as I know with 9.5mm steel.


Those are all good suggestions. I was actually leaning toward ny scout clone I'm just not sure what bands and ammo Ill use.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looking at Joey's recent cottontail - seems he's using fairly light bands and steel.

For me its the drop lead has that would make me nervous (I use 10mm) - steel would fly straighter. I also suspect not that much band is actually required - like a 22-18mm TBG taper at archery draw...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't know guys, I've got some headshots with 9.5 steel, but I still feel more comfortable shooting 1/2" lead 3/4 butterfly for hunting. Not many things can survive this, even with a body shot, which is what I aim for with this setup.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> I don't know guys, I've got some headshots with 9.5 steel, but I still feel more comfortable shooting 1/2" lead 3/4 butterfly for hunting. Not many things can survive this, even with a body shot, which is what I aim for with this setup.


What bands are you using for that set skropi? .50 cal leads and 3/4 might be the ticket.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This setup has been working great for me in the conditions you describe. Osage pfs, double Simple-Shot black die cuts at full length, standard S-S pouch, 1/2" steel. 
Even in the cold this setup packs enough punch for squirrels at 15m. Like Skropi said, even with an imperfect shot they're not going anywhere. 
I took this out the other day and had a one shot session with it. Connected from about 40' on my first shot and decided that was enough for the day so I didn't take another one


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

M.J said:


> 1542375376311335999999.jpg
> This setup has been working great for me in the conditions you describe. Osage pfs, double Simple-Shot black die cuts at full length, standard S-S pouch, 1/2" steel.
> Even in the cold this setup packs enough punch for squirrels at 15m. Like Skropi said, even with an imperfect shot they're not going anywhere.
> I took this out the other day and had a one shot session with it. Connected from about 40' on my first shot and decided that was enough for the day so I didn't take another one


I like that and I think Ive got all the necessary stuff, what style are you shooting it? Could I sub in 5/8 glass for .50 lead till I get some? Im on a veerrrrry fixed income right now and would love some lead I just cant afford it right now sadly.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That setup would probably make 5/8 glass corkscrew around like crazy.
I have the bands at about 10" active and draw back to maybe 43", so they're pretty lightly stressed.
I've said for years that there are three band characteristics and you get to choose only two at a time. Bands can be:
1. Fast
2. Light drawing 
3. Long lasting 
Fast and light won't last, light and durable won't be fast, fast and durable won't be light.
These bands are fast and durable but they draw at least 16lb, which is ok with me.
I wish I could send you some of my spare lead but there's that pesky line between us and shipping would be a killer. I'm in about the same boat as you, financially.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Try The Big Iron with TBG tappers 1 1/4" > 1". That should get the job done without going to double bands. Next best solution is one of Perry's A+ Tube Shooters.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

M.J said:


> That setup would probably make 5/8 glass corkscrew around like crazy.
> I have the bands at about 10" active and draw back to maybe 43", so they're pretty lightly stressed.
> I've said for years that there are three band characteristics and you get to choose only two at a time. Bands can be:
> 1. Fast
> ...


Sage advice as always. And more useful rules if thumb. That novel of yiurs is coning along nicely haha. Its funny you mention that about marbles, even my cocktail setup on my bw natty makes the glass wobble at 20m. I shoot off my balcony at pop cans I leave and retrieve in the field near my building. Max range 70m. At 40m their cone is about 4" diameter lol. & yeah a damn shame but no worries my friend. @Joey Dude has 5lb of lead and an LBS waiting for me LOL.

Heres a pic of the stretch, the cans Ive left on the ground have snow on them lol:









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

RenegadeShooter said:


> Try The Big Iron with TBG tappers 1 1/4" > 1". That should get the job done without going to double bands. Next best solution is one of Perry's A+ Tube Shooters.


Thats not a bad idea at all, Ive got my Big Iron sitting in my bush bag with 2040 loops on it right now. Took 2 pigeons with it at the farm about 2 weeks ago. I was using egg lead sinkers for ammo lol. Lovely 'magnum' frame.

Never seen an A+ frame I dont think Ill have to look around.

Thanks RS. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know guys, I've got some headshots with 9.5 steel, but I still feel more comfortable shooting 1/2" lead 3/4 butterfly for hunting. Not many things can survive this, even with a body shot, which is what I aim for with this setup.
> ...


I've used gzk 1mm, tapered 19/13. Active length needs a bit of trial and error. 
What's good with such a heavy projectile, is that you don't really need very fast speeds, the force of impact is extreme anyway.
If you can find scrap lead, you can mould some ammo very cheaply! There are cheap moulds in eBay, in many dimensions!


----------

